# a portrait



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

say what is his disposition


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

From a strictly Western standpoint, when a person is gazing to the right in a picture, they are looking "forward" (as we write from left to right), but as the gentleman pictured here possibly has more yesterdays than tomorrows, he's probably looking within.


----------



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

thanks for wonderful comment Cory


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

lovely style fabeer!


----------



## aruna (Jun 15, 2013)

very serious old man....nice art...


----------



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

*Hi!!!! everybody*

thanks for comments u friends


----------

